# Ethiopian highlands



## JokerMan (Jun 6, 2018)

I read about this pure sativa, outdoor only stain in Big Buds. Does anyone know a seedbank that has it.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 9, 2018)

Every place I looked has been sold out


----------



## Locked (Jun 9, 2018)

You have to have a special type of patience to grow a pure Sativa. Not to mention the room do so.


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2018)

I am having the same thoughts as Hamster.  Do you actually know what it takes to grow a pure sativa?


----------



## JokerMan (Jun 12, 2018)

I do not. I live in a place where I can now grow outdoors. I appreciate any tips or warnings you would like to share.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2018)

Actually, I am curious why you are interested in this strain?  I am finding some kind of confusing information on this strain, which always makes me nervous.  One place says that it only takes a month to flower indoors--even fast indicas don't flower in a month.  Also, estimated yield seems to be quite low--10-15 ozs outdoors and 1-2 oz indoors--especially as estimated yield is usually under ideal conditions and a lot of people don't achieve that.  While they say this strain is  pure sativa, the strain information I have found is confusing and doesn't sound much like a pure sativa.

The first thing with pure sativas is that they generally take so long to finish--flowering is usually 14-16 weeks with s pure sat.  Indoors they generally get too large and willowy.  Outdoors, they just don't finish unless you are in a climate with a very long growing season.  I don't harvest until the middle of October and I had a haze 2 years ago that didn't finish.  If you are interested in a sativa like high without all the hassle of a pure sativa, there are many hybrids that are very good.


----------



## JokerMan (Jun 12, 2018)

The backstory. This stain was cultivated by Rastas  that left Jamaica and created a commune in Ethiopia outside of Addis Abba. I just want to try it.


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2018)

So what you really want is a bag of weed and not the plant. When I grow mine out, I'll let you know.


----------



## JokerMan (Jun 13, 2018)

You are a good person. It's more than that.


----------



## umbra (Jun 13, 2018)

Have you seen what this plant looks like? It is not a normal plant, lol.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 13, 2018)

I have grown pure Sativa strains before indoors, I'm doing one right now as a matter of fact.  There is a challenge to it for a fact.  Long lanky plants with extremely long flowering times and they feed differently as well.  That being said I love the buzz.  I'm working on a Valentine Sativa cross right now but I have a ways to go with it.


----------



## umbra (Jun 14, 2018)

My black columbian went 26 weeks


----------

